# 120/240v 3phase service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What size service is it and are you trying to increase your service? If you are then you may need the poco to up its conductors.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What size service is it and are you trying to increase your service? If you are then you may need the poco to up its conductors.


 
I could not tell what size it was, but I did look out side at the weather head and they were good sized wires but could not tell what size they were.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Why don't you disconnect the wires at the weatherhead? Sounds like you have a 400 amp service and you intend to tap more current from it.... If it's a high leg service your better off installing a three phase and single phase panel off your existing 200 amp disconnect, and keep all your double and three pole circuits in one and single pole circuits in the other.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

6 shooter said:


> I could not tell what size it was, but I did look out side at the weather head and they were good sized wires but could not tell what size they were.


 i would not add a load to a service based on the way the conductors looked


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Will the added load exceed the service, and yea you would have to call the poco.


----------

